# Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht



## ShaderL (4. April 2017)

*Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuem Laptop  für CAD Programme.
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, was hier für gut geeignet wäre.
Wichtig wäre, dass er für das Programm Solid Edge st9 funktioniert und schnell arbeitet.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass er nicht zu teuer ist maximal 1000 Euro, würde mich aber freuen wenn ihr mir für verschiedene Preiskategorien (600, 700, 800 Euro) Vorschläge machen könntet.
Schon mal danke für euer Hilfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht*

Mein Bruder hat dieses für seine CAD Anwendungen. MSI GL72-6QFi781FD Gaming Notebook, 17.3" Full HD, Core i7-6700HQ, GeForce GTX 960M, 8GB, 1TB Speicher, DOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Dazu noch ne SSD und auf 16gb aufrüsten. 
Er nimmt den Rechner sehr gerne, da sich damit auch große Projekte ohne geruckel abarbeiten lassen.... so sagt er zumindest.


----------



## Gast201808272 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht*

Für CAD sind meines Wissens eine hochtaktende CPU und eine SSD von Vorteil. Die CPU muss nicht besonders viele Kerne haben, da CAD Programme oft nicht dahingehend optimiert sind (oder das auch gar nicht geht). Inwiefern eine NVIdia Quadro oder AMD FirePro Grafikkarte Vorteile bringen kann ich nicht sagen.
Ansonsten ist natürlich für CAD mindestens 1920x1200 Pflicht, alles darunter wäre zumindest für mich ein Krampf beim Arbeiten.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2017)

*AW: Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht*

Die Anforderung von Solid Edge sind moderat. 64Bit CPU, 8GB RAM - wie viel mehr Leistung man braucht hängt dann am der Projektgröße.


----------



## yonaz (6. April 2017)

*AW: Laptop für CAD Programme gesucht*

Wenn man einfach nur ein paar Komponenten konstruieren und zusammenbauen will (z.B. als Maschinenbaustudent), reicht ein Mittelklasse-Notebook, da braucht es auch keine Gaming-Grafikkarte, die sind dafür ohnehin nicht ausgelegt. MacBooks mit integrierter GPU kriegen das auch hin.

Wenn du deine Teile häufig rendern willst oder beruflich damit arbeiten willst, lohnt es sich eine Quadro oder FirePro GPU im Notebook zu haben. Da macht es schon einen gewaltigen (Zeit-)Unterschied, ob man eine spezielle CAD-Grafikkarte hat oder nicht.


----------

